# New Regner Rigi No.7 cog rail locomotive



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,

Check out this beautiful new locomotive from Regner--a model of the Rigi No.7:

http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/a...iginr7.php

I think a live steam rack engine is long overdue...

Keith


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

It is not an exact duplicate but sure captures the feel of the firs Mount Washington Cog Railway engine in New Hampshire 

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/...431565.jpg

the Regner looks like an interesting machine!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Keith; 

Thanks for sharing that information. That is quite a locomotive, and it looks like it will be compatible with the LGB rack rail. It also looks like running it on the level track that most live steam layouts have could present a challenge. The operator would have to keep a weather eye on the water. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Juding on how long the sightglass is, The boiler is very tall, which gets around the fact that it might be tilted sometimes. Still have to watch it with a more mindful eye

Here are some pics for the lazy's


----------



## Garry Paine (Jan 2, 2008)

What's the difference between the versions? One is about 1,000 euros more... 

Garrett


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

What's the difference between the versions? One is about 1,000 euros more... 

One is in kit form, one is built up. Regner offers many (most) of his locomotives this way. 

Keith


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Okay, whose going to be the first person to run rails to the second floor at DH?


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

The Vermont Garden Ry Society works with the Vermont Flower Show organizers to run trains in the display. One year, massive boulders were brought in to create a mountain environment. We provided an operating inclined railway using LGB equipment. It was a big hit. 

Larry


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm wondering if those cog inserts are still being made by whoever owns LGB. The curved inserts were very difficult to find not too long ago. The Allan-Trick valve gear looks, from the pictures, to be operational not cosmetic, like their Stainz from a couple of years ago.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave; 

My LGB rack rail sections are all straight. They are made from some kind of engineering nylon that allows them to comform to curves. The clamps for these rails are what makes them follow a curve. These clamps are made to fit between the ties of LGB track. Of course, this means that one has to use more clamps within a section of curved track. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe it was those clamp thingies that were difficult to find. A few years back I was considering adding one of those LGB FO cog engines to the garden line but for some reason I can no longer recall, decided against it. It looks like they are out there now..... hmmmm.....


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Frankly, I don't understand this machine. Cog engines are built for very specific lines. Who is going to build a dedicated 12 degree point to point incline and install a rack just for this engine? Otherwise you'll run it like this:


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Train-Li sells the cogs for their proline track (looks like it can be mounted to any track (with screws)) - I hope the regner gear on the bottom is a standard and meets up with the LGB version and the Train-Li version
http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/a...54_62.html


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, actually, if I were to run livesteam on the property outisde of the loop I set up on my deck, I would probably have to install a rack lline as my entire property is on a hillside. Could be interesting, but difficult for those that live in the flatlands for sure. 

Depending on the rack type used too (there are four or five typs in the real world), but I bet they are not re-inventing the rail for model purposes. 

VERY interesting, someone had convereted a Regner Lumberjack to a rack loco and posted it on YouTube a while back: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-YDABTkZvU


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a photo of the prototype: 

http://www.buntbahn.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=67995&size=big&password=&sort=7&thecat=6190 

David Meashey


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 16 Sep 2011 02:38 PM 
Bob, actually, if I were to run livesteam on the property outisde of the loop I set up on my deck, I would probably have to install a rack lline as my entire property is on a hillside. Could be interesting, but difficult for those that live in the flatlands for sure. 

Depending on the rack type used too (there are four or five typs in the real world), but I bet they are not re-inventing the rail for model purposes. 

VERY interesting, someone had convereted a Regner Lumberjack to a rack loco and posted it on YouTube a while back: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-YDABTkZvU 


It's a wonderful looking machine, and no doubt will run like a champ. But I question the business sense of this. What's the demand going to be versus the effort to produce.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,
there will be a lot of demand in Switzerland. The Swiss are real narrow gauge enthusiasts. Unfortunately this little loco is only suitable for a pure cog railway. While still in Germany I was pondering with the idea of building a "mixed" adhesion/cog loco which could also run on track without rack. There are numerous examples of such engines, some of them are still (or again after repatriating them from Vietnam) running on the "Furka Bergstrecke" line. There were also small industrial "mixed" 0-4-0 engines. I have plans of one of them, but unfortunately too many projects and too little time prevent me from building one







.
Regards


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

True Bob, it is far from practical by any means, but this will also be a small run. 

Henner, you are on the right idea, I would think one with the "twin" motors would be the way to go, with the second motor spinning 2x speed in reverse direction from the main motor/drive wheels.

http://www.burkhards-modelleisenbahn.de/archiv/zahn/seiten/97.203.html 

http://www.burkhards-modelleisenbah...7.401.html 

Somewhere I have seen examples of these being built in the "ride on" scales in Europe.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is some ride on stuff, but not what I remember. I think Reeves or Station Road Steam over in the UK had some actual locos for sale at one time. 

http://www.narrowgauge.iform.com.au/swiss.html


----------



## gnichols (Jan 9, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 16 Sep 2011 11:55 AM 
Frankly, I don't understand this machine.  Cog engines are built for very specific lines.  Who is going to build a dedicated 12 degree point to point incline and install a rack just for this engine?    Otherwise you'll run it like this:


----------



## gnichols (Jan 9, 2008)

Posted By gnichols on 20 Sep 2011 07:20 AM 
Posted By xo18thfa on 16 Sep 2011 11:55 AM 
Frankly, I don't understand this machine.  Cog engines are built for very specific lines.  Who is going to build a dedicated 12 degree point to point incline and install a rack just for this engine?    Otherwise you'll run it like this:


----------



## Belpaire (Feb 15, 2008)

In case anyone wants to see this loco in operation.

REGNER Dampftechnik Zahnradlok Rigi Nr. 7


----------

